# BMW E92 ideas...



## ScottyLaff (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys! :wave:

Picked up my e92 bmw coupe the other day, chuffed with it! Pretty much perfect and no mods needed!

However, I'm tempted to spray the wheels black and change the front kidney grilles to all black.......

What's everyone's opinions?

Cheers!

Here's some pics as it stands.....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The performance grills do look better and are an easy fit. 

A bit costly for 2 bits of plastic though. 

Don't do the wheels black though. They are fine in silver and look good in a smoked grey too. Black does nothing for them though. 

19" wheels would look better but they costly for genuine items. 

Many people resort to cheap 313, CSL or BBS LM replicas.


----------



## minty-e46 (Jan 15, 2013)

Agree with Kerr, black alloys wouldn't look good, would take away from the car


----------



## ScottyLaff (Mar 27, 2012)

Kerr said:


> The performance grills do look better and are an easy fit.
> 
> A bit costly for 2 bits of plastic though.
> 
> ...


I asked bmw to fit the 19's when I bought it, however at nearly £300 a corner for tyres, I decided against it :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ScottyLaff said:


> I asked bmw to fit the 19's when I bought it, however at nearly £300 a corner for tyres, I decided against it :lol:


Another tip is change the run flats to normal tyres and buy a compressor and tyre glue.

I've not long dumped my runflats and for 19" tyres I was £700 for Goodyear Eagle F1 asymmetric 2s all round.

Car much smoother, quieter and more grip.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Definitely change the grills, they look much better imo.

Which main dealer do you use round here? I can probably get you a discount :thumb:


----------



## Monkeyboy (Nov 19, 2006)

Buy a black one ....... Like mine


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Gunmetal grey wheels would look well better too many people running black wheels on white cars its not original any more


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Silver wheels look nice and fresh to me


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Monkeyboy said:


> Buy a black one ....... Like mine


Why? White is so much nicer.

Personally I say plasti dip your kidney grills because it would be cheap as chips and definitely change the colour of your wheels to black. White cars with black wheels look fabulous.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

woodybeefcake said:


> Why? White is so much nicer.
> 
> Personally I say plasti dip your kidney grills because it would be cheap as chips and definitely change the colour of your wheels to black. White cars with black wheels look fabulous.


All a matter of opinion.

Black and white E92s both look good. White looks good on many cars, but it doesn't work on many cars with bigger cars the most likely to struggle with white.

Black wheels on nearly all cars looks ugly in my opinion and more so on the E92.

Getting too predictable as well.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Nov 19, 2006)

woodybeefcake said:


> Why? White is so much nicer.
> 
> Personally I say plasti dip your kidney grills because it would be cheap as chips and definitely change the colour of your wheels to black. White cars with black wheels look fabulous.


I would have thought if the OP was wanting something cheap he would bought a fiat not a BMW Woody !


----------

